# Zofran, pregnancy and my nursing toddler



## Megieblue (Jul 19, 2002)

Ugh! This has been a really hard couple of weeks for me. I'm now 7 weeks pregnant and trying desperately to care for my two boys (2.5 and 4.5) while suffering from severe morning sickness. Unlike my previous pregnancies where I threw up 10+ times a day and had problems keeping any fluids down (landed in the ER a few times), this time I'm just fully miserable and horribly nauseous without any throwing up ALL DAY and ALL NIGHT. I've tried ginger, b6, wristbands, acupuncture, etc with no luck (again!). As I'm so early in my pregnancy I truly think the worst is yet to come.

So, my doctor prescribed me Zofran and suggested I start on it right away. He told me to take one pill every twelve hours and assured me it wouldn't harm my baby or my nursing toddler.

Now after taking a pill and doing a bit of web searching (this is after taking the pill and suffering from no nausea and having a wonderful evening with my boys - the pill works!) I find that there is no research on humans to prove that it isn't harmless to the fetus or my nursling.

What do I do???? I CAN NOT take care of my kids feeling like I do. They sit on the bed beside me with me begging them not to move and watch TV all day. This is something they've never done in the past. They haven't been out of the house (other than preschool a couple of mornings) for over a week.

What should I do? I'm so conflicted. With both my sons, I suffered for 6 months and I'm only 7 weeks into it. I need gentle advice please. And research if you have it. Personal stories would be helpful too. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Hemiola (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick and getting conflicting information! It sounds to me like your situation calls for you to use Zofran to continue functioning. Thankfully it works for you! Dr. Tom Hale has written extensively about medications and pregnancy/lactation. He is the author of Medications and Mothers' Milk and this is what he had to say about Zofran:

Question - I have a mom, 9 weeks pregnant with second pregnancy, taking 4mg Zofran every 8 hours. Her first pregnancy was difficult due to extreme nausea. This time, nausea began at less than 4 weeks. This appears to be the only drug that keeps her functioning and out of the hospital. Her OB/GYN has told her he believes it is "ok". She is concerned for her nursling. Can you offer any more information (maybe anecdotal?) than what appears in the book? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
denise l.moore, MS, LC

Answer - Sorry, but I don't have any anecdotal info. But Zofran is probably quite safe, as its commonly used in pregnant patients.

Tom Hale Ph.D.

You can read more at his website

http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/lact/index.html

Good luck with baby #3 and I hope you feel better soon!!

Laura


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I have only one child, but had extreme nausea/vomiting while pregnant with her. I, too, had to have IV fluids for dehydration at one point. I took Zofran and she is absolutely, perfectly healthy.







You just have to do what you have to do!

Good luck mama! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## isisjade (Jan 30, 2004)

Coming out of mostly lurking to say I took Zofran through most of my pregnancy, and I don't know how I would have (minimally) functioned without it. My son was extremely healthy--no problems. I have not read anything negative thus far concerning Zofran, and I searched high and low before taking it. Hope this helps...


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Zofran was magic for me and my good friend who both ended up having to be rehydrated early in our pregnancies. I took it from 10 weeks (tried phenergran and reglan starting at week 7) until about 22ish weeks daily, then whenever I was feeling nauseous, which was every couple days I think. The only month I didn't throw up was September, Noah was born 10/13.

My friend's nausea was worse than mine and she was on a higher dosage of Zofran than me.

We both have wonderful children. Noah is perfectly healthy and Kaylea has had tubes in her ears & adenoids out, but personally I think that has to do with a poor diet (quite a bit of sugar & processed foods).

One caveat to Zofran - constipation. It took me a while to catch on to this.

Also, I know people that Zofran didn't work and the old standby phenergran did. I'm glad to hear Zofran worked for you, but if things change, don't be shy to ask for a script for something else.

Good luck with this pregnancy, hopefully the nausea subsides quickly for you!!


----------

